
Full-featured Linux handheld / wearable computer - qengho
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hash42/noodle-pi-the-complete-raspberry-pi-pocket-compute/dashboard
======
steanne
link without the forced login:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hash42/noodle-pi-the-
co...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hash42/noodle-pi-the-complete-
raspberry-pi-pocket-compute)

